# Cherry Bomber Box Clone in stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape

We have some of these arriving this week in S/Steel and Black 





CHERRY BOMBER Fully Mechanical Box Mod FEATURES:

– Aluminum Body and Sliding Door

– Full Mechanical Mod

– Works in Single or Dual 18650 Mode

– Floating and Adjustable Copper Contacts

– Brass 510 Connector

– Brass Firing Pin w/ Twist Lock

– Threaded Delrin Insulator (easy to replace)

– Adjustable Battery Contacts (no spring contacts)

– No Use of Wire/Minimal Voltage Drop

– Dimensions 53mm (L) x 26mm (W) x 100mm (H)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...herry-bomber-box-mod-clone?variant=1261791015


----------



## BigAnt

@Sir Vape Do you have an idea on pricing?


----------



## Sir Vape

Around R650 mate


----------



## BigAnt

Is this still the version with the spring on the switch or the magnetic switch upgrade? Will you also get spare copper contacts as these wear down after time?


----------



## Necris

love the cherry bomber,want it in copper.... but this struck me as odd

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sir Vape

@BigAnt it's the spring switch. Regarding contacts I can def get of needed and will bring some in on our next order.

@Necris Lol yeah thought that as well. 1:1 copy so they added that as well


----------



## jtgrey

@Sir Vape they look awesome! Pitty i will only have money for it on the 25 . Vape budget spend for this month . I you have any left by then , i will definitely take one .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Ordered quite a few so I'm sure we will have bro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

Sir Vape said:


> Ordered quite a few so I'm sure we will have bro.



That is awesome!


----------



## Rudi

Why oh why didnt i just wait a bit... saw the cherry bomber and fell so in love with it that i ended up buying a Dimitri coz it was the closest... now that im 48 days away from my wedding my future wife mite just end up being my future ex wife if i buy 1 now.. its a sad day

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rudi

My future wife was the 1 telling me to wait until after the wedding... showed her the post... now shes rolling on the floor pissing herself laughing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Ha ha ha oh the wives bro. Your not alone. Most of us have the same issue


----------



## Rudi

Feel like this kid now

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee

Rudi said:


> Feel like this kid now



Fokkit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Rudi said:


> Feel like this kid now



Are you serious lol


----------



## Rudi

VapeSnow said:


> Are you serious lol



 lol


----------



## Sir Vape

A pic of black version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi

please stop teasing me @Sir Vape 
Damn it looks good in black
lol this sucks... cant make it for VapeCon... cant buy the cherry bomber... whats next


----------



## BigAnt

Sir Vape said:


> We have some of these arriving this week in S/Steel and Black
> 
> View attachment 25029
> 
> 
> 
> CHERRY BOMBER Fully Mechanical Box Mod FEATURES:
> 
> – Aluminum Body and Sliding Door
> 
> – Full Mechanical Mod
> 
> – Works in Single or Dual 18650 Mode
> 
> – Floating and Adjustable Copper Contacts
> 
> – Brass 510 Connector
> 
> – Brass Firing Pin w/ Twist Lock
> 
> – Threaded Delrin Insulator (easy to replace)
> 
> – Adjustable Battery Contacts (no spring contacts)
> 
> – No Use of Wire/Minimal Voltage Drop
> 
> – Dimensions 53mm (L) x 26mm (W) x 100mm (H)


Just curious you say s/steel and black... is it not aluminum? I am more than happy with stainless as weight not an issue for me. Maybe inquire about the full copper version


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Sir Vape 
Dude i'm definitely hopping on this when i'm in Durbs later this week.


----------



## BigAnt

I see some magic happening on the site @Sir Vape


----------



## Sir Vape

Ha ha ha with what feels like a dial up connection. Could do my head in it's soooooooo slow. Anyway its up @BigAnt and yes to answer your question it's aluminium and I'm totally blown away at the quality and the machining of this mod. Not just saying that cause I'm selling them  but seriously quality is tops. Ohhh and she kicks like a beast


----------



## Sir Vape

They have arrived: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...herry-bomber-box-mod-clone?variant=1261791015


----------



## AndreFerreira

Awesome, now I just hope there will still be stock by the 25th.


----------



## Sir Vape

AndreFerreira said:


> Awesome, now I just hope there will still be stock by the 25th.



There should be  Sales have been really good so far but if we do sell out we will def be getting more in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigAnt

@Sir Vape you have pm


----------



## Sir Vape

Replied thanks bro


----------



## Mitch

I have to have rave about this device.

I got my Black Cherry Bomber over the weekend from @Sir Vape , and have been using this device non stop.
The finish on it is beautiful and this thing is built like a brick shit house, not to mention that it hits like a train.
The switch is nice and fluid, the fact it can run in dual or single battery config is awesome.

If you're in the market for a good quality, dual parallel mech that doesn't require a second bond to purchase then i'd strongly recommend this device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Mitch said:


> I have to have a rant about this device.
> 
> I got my Black Cherry Bomber over the weekend from @Sir Vape , and have been using this device non stop.
> The finish on it is beautiful and this thing is built like a brick shit house, not to mention that it hits like a train.
> The switch is nice and fluid, the fact it can run in dual or single battery config is awesome.
> 
> If you're in the market for a good quality, dual parallel mech that doesn't require a second bond to purchase then i'd strongly recommend this device.


"Rant"? Looks more like a "Rave" to me?


----------



## Mitch

Hahahaha, that's what I meant. Thanks man, I'll edit now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Mitch said:


> Hahahaha, that's what I meant. Thanks man, I'll edit now


No worries


----------

